

Let me Bing that for you - kmfrk
http://letmebingthatforyou.com/?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com+bubble&go=&qs=ds&form=QBRE

======
1010011010
I feel slightly embarrassed when I hear people say "bing it". I also think of
Ned Ryerson.

~~~
uvTwitch
People say this? In a not totally forced way?

------
achal
Pretty cool, but that front page is relatively old compared to the new one.
(<http://www.bing.com>)

------
iamdave
Nicely done! I like that you used the referring site (or at least int his case
Hacker News) to fill in the search field.

~~~
david_shaw
Looks like it was hardcoded in the URL submitted to HN - nice hack, but I
agree with others that "bing" isn't really a widely accepted verb like
"Google" is.

"Let me search that for you" might make more sense for now.

~~~
kmfrk
I am not the creator. I just needed an example query. :)

